# What?



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

:bash:http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.donedeal.co.uk%2Ffor-sale%2Fexoticpets%2F2884721%3Futm_source%3Dfacebook%26utm_medium%3Dsocial%26utm_campaign%3Dlike&h=QAQFCRy4uAQEnrUBOnFyQ_qx7CsxuLhsdMm0o-u6NwqFtUA

how do they get away with it?loving the extro-terra tank set-up? all the effort we have to go for,for a dwa and they have a croc in a glass box on a shelf in the house?

:censor: heads


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

cant veiw it post the picture mate


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> cant veiw it post the picture mate


tryed getting pics,but they come up to small to see?


----------



## REPTILEDAN88 (Sep 23, 2011)

No dwa over here and theres alot kept in worse. Thugh doesn't excuse any animals being kept and sold like that or this.
Like here Baby Caiman BARGAIN PRICE DROP for sale in Dublin : €250 - DoneDeal.co.uk :devil:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> No dwa over here and theres alot kept in worse. Thugh doesn't excuse any animals being kept and sold like that or this.
> Like here Baby Caiman BARGAIN PRICE DROP for sale in Dublin : €250 - DoneDeal.co.uk :devil:


one of them looks half dead mate,:gasp:


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> No dwa over here and theres alot kept in worse. Thugh doesn't excuse any animals being kept and sold like that or this.
> Like here Baby Caiman BARGAIN PRICE DROP for sale in Dublin : €250 - DoneDeal.co.uk :devil:


Ewww..... Picture of health, right there?!


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*worse?*



REPTILEDAN88 said:


> No dwa over here and theres alot kept in worse. Thugh doesn't excuse any animals being kept and sold like that or this.
> Like here Baby Caiman BARGAIN PRICE DROP for sale in Dublin : €250 - DoneDeal.co.uk :devil:


Alot kept in worse!!:gaspshame)


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*O my god!!*



I am a scarecrow said:


> Ewww..... Picture of health, right there?!


That is disgusting,if they don't have to go through the process of paying for a dwa/vet check etc,you would think they would have extra money for a top set-up and food for them?:gasp:It's obvious they have bought these coz there cheap and they just wanna show off!!and hav'nt got two pennys to there name!!

f:censor:ing d:censor: heads!!


----------



## REPTILEDAN88 (Sep 23, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> Alot kept in worse!!:gaspshame)


Yeah sadly thats how it is and its for sale on a certain irish reptile forum and the other one (starved looking one) by the sounds of it is actually dead. You can pick up Spec Caimen for 80-150 over hear and some are kept well but theres always the type of person who will buy things like Caiman for the novelty of having a "croc" :devil:. The onwer of the one in the ad was offered 150 by someone I know with and wouldn't take it. Shame it would of been in a better place than it is now.


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Yeah sadly thats how it is and its for sale on a certain irish reptile forum and the other one (starved looking one) by the sounds of it is actually dead. You can pick up Spec Caimen for 80-150 over hear and some are kept well but theres always the type of person who will buy things like Caiman for the novelty of having a "croc" :devil:. The onwer of the one in the ad was offered 150 by someone I know with and wouldn't take it. Shame it would of been in a better place than it is now.


looks like it's dead then?shame!!:gasp:,can't belive they would even advertise in this way?


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't have experience with these but it doesn't take a keeper to see that's not in good health at all, shame!


----------

